# Margate monday morning



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Monday looks like another fine day out on the bay and being a work day will have little boat traffic .
I'll be heading out from Humpybong school about 6ish for a few hours before work. 
If anyone else wants to come I'll be gong out to the Garnet rock buoy. hopefully there will still be a few pelagic's around.


----------

